# Greatest Piano Work by Ravel



## Turangalîla

I am absolutely obsessed with the music of Ravel and, being a pianist, I am curious as to what piano composition of his people like best. Vote!
(Note: This list is not exhaustive; I have only included the eight best-known ones.)


----------



## Ukko

Looks like your poll didn't pollinate. Anyway, my vote would have gone to Gaspard (a tripartite work).


----------



## aleazk

this is so hard!, I love all!. I choose Le tombeau de Couperin, I think Ravel achieves in that piece an incredible level of _refinement _(in all senses, technically, harmonically, melody, etc).


----------



## Turangalîla

Hilltroll72 said:


> Looks like your poll didn't pollinate. Anyway, my vote would have gone to Gaspard (a tripartite work).


It's working now! You can vote!


----------



## Turangalîla

And if anyone's curious, my vote went to Miroirs, but by a _very_ small margin.
Perhaps I should have listed them as five separate pieces...


----------



## Ukko

aleazk said:


> this is so hard!, I love all!. I choose Le tombeau de Couperin, I think Ravel achieves in that piece an incredible level of _refinement _(in all senses, technically, harmonically, melody, etc).


For what little my judgement is worth, I think your judgement is excellent. Refinement is not my first requirement in music (or in anything else, come to think on it), but if it were I'd be with you.


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> this is so hard!, I love all!. I choose Le tombeau de Couperin, I think Ravel achieves in that piece an incredible level of _refinement _(in all senses, technically, harmonically, melody, etc).


I also agree with your judgement; it _is_ incredibly refined, reminding me of the always-elegant style of Mozart.


----------



## violadude

I voted for Mirors. There are just so many beautiful and intimate moments in that one.


----------



## MrCello

Miroirs are simply beautiful, along with all of his other works, but I'd have to choose Miroirs...


----------



## Moira

I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Me like Gaspard de la Nuit.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Gaspard de la nuit despite being technically challenging is never bombastic, but always extremely subtle and refined. The shimmering colours of the starting tremolo, the toccata-like octave leaps during Scarbo. Overall just a perfect masterpiece.


----------



## joen_cph

Tough one, a close race between "Miroirs" and "Gaspard ...". 

Voted "Gaspard" because of the Argerich EMI recording, one of the wildest things on record.


----------



## Turangalîla

Moira said:


> I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


You should listen to them right away! Each and every one is fantastic! Ravel never wrote anything that wasn't good...


----------



## Ukko

Moira said:


> I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


No guarantee you'll like any of them. Ravel's approach is not 'straight-forward'. Most of the piano music titles are suggestive of what the music could bring to you - if you hold your tongue right, and get your mind started in a significant direction. I know one or two very classical-experienced people whose minds don't go that way. For Gaspard you can use the poetry that Ravel had in mind, if you need it.

I wish you well in your exploration; if the music works for you it could open some new pathways - almost always a good thing.


----------



## Taneyev

Gaspar, no doubt. One of the piano masterpieces of past century


----------



## PetrB

Moira said:


> I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


Samson Francois - phenomenal and eccentric pianist, recorded the complete piano works of, now in a two CD set, EMI, budget re-release. You could really, since he 'owned' this repertoire, not do much better for a complete set as an archival recording.

The Gaspard suite - here is 'Scarbo'





On Youtube you have a complete Tombeau de Couperin by Monique Haas, another amazing 'legend' pianist of the 20th century.
Tombeau de Couperin: Neoclassical, a piece written as a memorial - with a tip of the hat to the earlier clavecinistes and the baroque suite - each movement is dedicated to a fallen WW.I friend or acquaintance.
I. Prélude; II. Fugue; III. Forlane; IV. Rigaudon; V. Menuet; VI. Toccata

























Vlado Perlemuter is considered another fantastic Ravel interpreter, and another archival 'must.' 
Tombeau ~ prelude





The 'Tombeau' and the 'Gaspard' suites I feel are more cohesive 'wholes' - the Miroirs a longer and epic listen, but more like a well-programmed set of pieces not so directly related to each other than a cohesive 'suite.' The do have an incredible range of technique and musical character, and are a monument of musical and piano literature.


----------



## tdc

Five of the above works are amongst my favorite pieces in the entire repertoire, alas I cannot pick just one favorite!


----------



## obwan

I voted for Pavane pour une infante défunte. Why am I the only one?


----------



## Ukko

obwan said:


> I voted for Pavane pour une infante défunte. Why am I the only one?


The concept/development is relatively simple?

It isn't a listed choice, but still ... nobody mentioned the piano version of La Valse; a work of great emotional power. It's a downer, but so is another great work, Le Gibet.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> The concept/development is relatively simple?
> 
> It isn't a listed choice, but still ... nobody mentioned the piano version of La Valse; a work of great emotional power. It's a downer, but so is another great work, Le Gibet.


Have you heard Leonard Pennario's recording of La Valse--extraordinary.
Le Gibet is part of Gaspard is it not?


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Have you heard Leonard Pennario's recording of La Valse--extraordinary.
> Le Gibet is part of Gaspard is it not?


Haven't heard Pennario's. I think that if a performance fails, it's because the pianist gets too excited, makes the 'point' come too early.

Yeah, Le Gibet is the downer in the middle of Gaspard. The progression among the pieces is very effective; Ondine is a rather gentle mood piece - with that swirl at the end; a growing sense of unease in Le Gibet (sometimes I think I get a whiff of corruption); then the building frenzy of Scarbo. The images that materialize for me don't quite match the poems, and they vary some between hearings, but the poems are a useful guide to read once, maybe after the first hearing.


----------



## Sid James

Odnoposoff said:


> Gaspar, no doubt. One of the piano masterpieces of past century


Same here.


----------



## emiellucifuge

How about Perlemuter?


----------



## Taneyev

Don't know Pennario on La Valse, but old Abby Simon (unjustly forgotten and underrated) had a fantastic recording.


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm not a big fan of Perlemuter (sometimes lacks the technical brilliance required with Ravel), but I _adore_ the recordings by Andre Laplante. Especially Une barque sur l'océan and Alborada del gracioso; he is truly fabulous.


----------



## kv466

I don't know Ravel and I barely like Ravel so I'll go with what I know. 


La Valse (transcription, Glenn Gould)


----------



## Turangalîla

kv466 said:


> I don't know Ravel and I barely like Ravel so I'll go with what I know.
> 
> La Valse (transcription, Glenn Gould)


Sorry, that was the one work that I should have included but forgot.

But not the Gould transcription, the Ravel one! The Gould one doesn't count!


----------



## Turangalîla

Oh, this is a shame. Does no one like the Sonatine?


----------



## violadude

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Oh, this is a shame. Does no one like the Sonatine?


I love the Sonatine, but it couldn't beat my affection for Sad Birds and Valley of Bells.


----------



## aleazk

What about the suite "_Ma mère l'oye_", for piano at four hands, and later transcribed for solo piano by Ravel's friend Jacques Charlot the same year as it was published. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## clavichorder

Landslide with Gaspard de la Nuit. That piece is just mind-blowing.


----------



## Turangalîla

aleazk said:


> What about the suite "_Ma mère l'oye_", for piano at four hands, and later transcribed for solo piano by Ravel's friend Jacques Charlot the same year as it was published. It's one of my favorites.


I also meant to include _Ma mère l'oye_ but forgot, which is funny because I've seen the duet version performed multiple times, and I really like it.


----------



## SottoVoce

violadude said:


> I love the Sonatine, but it couldn't beat my affection for Sad Birds and Valley of Bells.


To me, Miroirs is some kind of mad, Alice in Wonderland-like dream; it's truly a journey listening to all those wonderful and hazy pieces. One of the greatest testaments to the capabilities of the piano


----------



## Turangalîla

Wow, _Gaspard_ has clinched over half of the vote, with the latter and _Miroirs_ taking 80%. Are people obsessed with virtuosity?


----------



## nopianojohnson

I am absolutely obsessed with the music of Ravel and, being a pianist, I am curious as to what piano composition of his people like best. Vote!
(Note: This list is not exhaustive; I have only included the eight best-known ones.)
hahah ya right lol


----------



## ahammel

_Le Tombeau_ is a wonderful and very touching piece of musical craftsmanship. It's one of my favourite pieces of memorial music. "The dead are sad enough, in their eternal silence."

Ravel's partial orchestration is rather amazing as well.

_Gaspard_, _Mirroirs_ and _Sonatine_ are also particularly great works. I recommend the Angela Hewitt complete set. As one might imagine, she's particularly good at _Le Tombeau_'.


----------



## PetrB

It was quick with no need to weigh -- "Miroirs" for me.

_Le Tombeau de Couperin_ has a number of charms, not among them, imo, the deathly and dully pedant second movement _Fugue_, and the apocalyptically even duller -- and if possible even more painfully pedant -- the third movement _Forlane_. Being back to back in the sequence of presentation just makes them both that much worse.

For an ultimate kind of brilliant pianistic and musically technical virtuosity from Ravel, I lean toward the _Piano Concerto in D_, finding the both Le _Gibet_ and _Scarbo_ (_Gaspard de la nuit_) -- say, after a number of hearings -- far too literally repetitive to maintain interest.

_Miroirs_ presents no such flaws to my ears.


----------



## ahammel

PetrB said:


> For an ultimate kind of brilliant pianistic and musically technical virtuosity from Ravel, I lean toward the _Piano Concerto in D_, finding the both Le _Gibet_ and _Scarbo_ (_Gaspard de la nuit_) -- say, after a number of hearings -- far too literally repetitive to maintain interest.


Funnily enough, I feel pretty much the same way about the second movement of the _Piano Concerto_ that you feel about _Gaspard_. I prefer the _Piano Concerto for the Left Hand_ any day.


----------



## aleazk

PetrB said:


> It was quick with no need to weigh -- "Miroirs" for me.
> 
> _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ has a number of charms, not among them, imo, the deathly and dully pedant second movement _Fugue_, and the apocalyptically even duller -- and if possible even more painfully pedant -- the third movement _Forlane_. Being back to back in the sequence of presentation just makes them both that much worse.
> 
> For an ultimate kind of brilliant pianistic and musically technical virtuosity from Ravel, I lean toward the _Piano Concerto in D_, finding the both Le _Gibet_ and _Scarbo_ (_Gaspard de la nuit_) -- say, after a number of hearings -- far too literally repetitive to maintain interest.
> 
> _Miroirs_ presents no such flaws to my ears.


Are you talking about the Piano Concerto in G (being that D a typo) or the Piano Concerto for the left hand (which is in D)?.
I somewhat agree with the repetitive nature of some of those pieces, but, overall, it's not enough, in my case, as to discard them.

--------------

And I second violadude's motion: Sad Birds is really of a devastating sadness.
I think Ravel's interpretation of his own piece (recorded in a piano roll) is really amazing:


----------



## tdc

I also went with _Miroirs_, but I personally think _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ is just as good. To my ears there are no flaws in either of these works. I find the _Forlane_ magical and Ravel's use of repetition quite effective. _Une Barque sur L'Ocean_ from _Miroirs_ is also quite repetitive in places, that is part of Ravel's style, it works for me.

All of these works are rich in lyricism and have an inner intensity, and a very expressive character. None are mere academic exercises.


----------



## PetrB

Moira said:


> I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


You'll forget the cost the minute you start listening.

One great 'archival' must, with still very good sound, the EMI re-issue on CD two CD set of the complete piano music of Ravel, Samson François, Piano. 
http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Francois-performs-Ravel-Loeuvre/dp/B00006487G

That won't set you back more than two coffees at Starbucks (all is relative) and then if you want other performances, you can fill and rob the piggy bank 

Samson François also recorded both the Ravel Piano Concerti (uh, oh, more great music) and those are also available, budget disc, Paris Conservatoire Orchestre, and also archival great performance recordings good to have as your base.


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> Are you talking about the Piano Concerto in G (being that D a typo) or the Piano Concerto for the left hand (which is in D)?.


Yes, the one in D, which is in, uh, D and not in G


----------



## PetrB

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Wow, _Gaspard_ has clinched over half of the vote, with the latter and _Miroirs_ taking 80%. Are people obsessed with virtuosity?


The general public is often easily impressed, if not obsessed, with high pyrotechnics... 'oooh, their hands looked like spiders, their fingers ablur while moving over the keys


----------



## Novelette

I love Couperin, and I love Ravel's "Tombeau".


----------



## Feathers

I do love other works by Ravel, but Gaspard de la nuit is one of my favourites piano pieces of all time, so it was a relatively easy choice.


----------



## ptr

I can vote for any, like em' all, think Ravel is quite consistent throughout! The favourite is what is at hand! (Voted: _Valses nobles et sentimentales_ just to give it a vote!  )

/ptr


----------



## worov

Miroirs is my favorite.


----------



## Ravndal

I voted Jeux D'eau when this thread was created, but it is clearly Gaspard De La Nuit. But all his works is amazing. I can't think of any other composer who as imaginative and colorful as Ravel. His works have made such an impact on me.


----------



## Ukko

Ravndal said:


> I voted Jeux D'eau when this thread was created, but it is clearly Gaspard De La Nuit. But all his works is amazing. I can't think of any other composer who as imaginative and colorful as Ravel. His works have made such an impact on me.


Maybe it's imagination and color that make me 'feel' a link between Ravel and Prokofieff. In some ways Prokofieff was a Ravelian with the damper open.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Piano Concerto in G*, with ABM, Argerich, de Larrocha. *Piano Concerto for the Left Hand*, with de Larrocha. *Gaspard de la Nuit*, with Argerich, Pogorelich.


----------



## Ravndal

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe it's imagination and color that make me 'feel' a link between Ravel and Prokofieff. *In some ways Prokofieff was a Ravelian with the damper open.*


And much more evil! Prokofiev's music often makes me think of the soundtrack to an evil madman.


----------



## muzik

Since I cannot vote for both gaspard and le tombeau I shall vote for neither!


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> And much more evil! Prokofiev's music often makes me think of the soundtrack to an evil madman.


There is good music, and the other kind, as Duke Ellington said.

There is not, however, any such thing as "evil music." Lol.


----------



## LiquidCosmic

All of Ravel's music is really good, and he is certainly one of my favorite composers. I think I'm going to have to go with Miroirs, though, since it was the first Ravel I ever heard and formed a huge impact on my musical tastes.


----------



## PjJns

Ravel is my favorite composer! Though I don't know much and only started lessons in 2013, I've loved and wanted to play Pavane for many many years. I will be playing it in this years recital along with Le Jardine Feerique. Lofty undertaking for one so unseasoned but with prayer I'll make it.


----------



## Pugg

Gaspard de la nuit .
Hands down :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion

Ravel's solo piano music was a favorite of mine in my youth - Today I find his piano works so tediously pedantic that they make my teeth chatter. That being said: I can never tire of listening to his trio, especially when performed by Richter and Co.


----------



## tdc

Ilarion said:


> Ravel's solo piano music was a favorite of mine in my youth - Today I find his piano works so tediously pedantic that they make my teeth chatter. That being said: I can never tire of listening to his trio, especially when performed by Richter and Co.


I can't agree about the solo piano pieces, but due to his oeuvre being rather small I don't listen to these works as often as I used to, I don't want to wear them out.

The Piano Trio is my favorite Ravel work. I quite like the Beaux Arts Trio version, but be sure to listen to Tortelier's orchestrated version sometime its fantastic!


----------



## Guest

I'm still in my youth.:tiphat:


----------



## Medtnaculus

Voted Gaspard because it's perfect. Miroirs would be a close second.

I wish there were more pieces like Gaspard, but the only other I can think of is by his contemporary, Florent Schmitt, titled "Ombres" (shadows). Just as demanding and the sheet music is beautiful to look at.


----------



## Marinera

Gaspard de la Nuit for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gaspard de la Nuit - especially the _Scarbo_ movement.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Gaspard de La Nuit hands down - it is one of my favourite piano works in the entire repetiore.


----------



## Arturo Benedetti

Have you ever listened to Michelangeli's version of Gaspard ?


----------



## Pugg

Arturo Benedetti said:


> Have you ever listened to Michelangeli's version of Gaspard ?


Yes I did, no competition for Ivo Pogorelich .


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Le Tombeau di Couperin for me.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Arturo Benedetti said:


> Have you ever listened to Michelangeli's version of Gaspard ?


I think Michelangeli's version is a miracle in piano playing! Having control over all fingers with no deviation throughout the work, creating shadows and lights dynamically like no other one could, and playing in an aristocratic way which Ravel often demanded essentially for performing his music.


----------



## Iain

Moira said:


> I don't like this thread at all - it looks as if it is going to cost me time, effort and money to listen to these works.  I don't know them - yet.


For you lot that are unfamiliar with these works, I recommend:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Reflection...9744&sr=1-1&keywords=paul+roberts+reflections

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravel-Complete-Piano-Solo-Work/dp/B001BVX0RM?ie=UTF8&tag=hraudio-21

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravel-Comp...8&sr=1-1&keywords=ravel+piano#customerReviews

First link is the book by Paul Roberts, second is the SA-CD of the complete piano works and the third link is the latest release of complete piano works on RBCD.

I haven't heard the RBCD.



Medtnaculus said:


> Voted Gaspard because it's perfect. Miroirs would be a close second.
> 
> ...


Indeed, as did I. "Le Tombeau de Couperin" is third on my list. If I could have voted for all three, I would have done so.


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> Gaspard de la nuit despite being technically challenging is never bombastic, but always extremely subtle and refined. The shimmering colours of the starting tremolo, the toccata-like octave leaps during Scarbo. Overall just a perfect masterpiece.


That pretty much says it all!


----------

